# Looking for AFX steel guide pins.



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Does anyone know where I could purchase the steel guide pins for the AFX cars.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

*Tune-Up Kits*

If you mean Tomy AFX cars, the tune-up kits have at least one steel guide pin in them.

http://afxracing.com/assets/products/1752/large/526.jpg?1276011688

Lots of vendors, like Buds HO Cars, sell the guide pins separately.

HTH!


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

racindad said:


> If you mean Tomy AFX cars, the tune-up kits have at least one steel guide pin in them.
> 
> http://afxracing.com/assets/products/1752/large/526.jpg?1276011688
> 
> ...


Didn't want to spend $5 for a tune up kit when all I need are guide pins. Thanks for the name of a seller who had them in stock.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good job racindad.
glad to know there is someone here that can give good answers even if they aren't fully appreciated. 
LOL


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

On a different, but related note........how about the reverse tapered steel guide pins that we used back in the 90's?
They were the best ever. I would love to find more of them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fhdavid52 said:


> Didn't want to spend $5 for a tune up kit when all I need are guide pins. Thanks for the name of a seller who had them in stock.














Check out seller tubtrack on epay. He offers a bag of 24 for $6.49 + shipping. Fit AFX G+ and I use them on AFX and AW's chassis. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

roadrner said:


> Check out seller tubtrack on epay. He offers a bag of 24 for $6.49 + shipping. Fit AFX G+ and I use them on AFX and AW's chassis. :thumbsup: rr



if Bob don't have it, it cannot be found!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I always end up pushing Tyco pins into most of my Pancake cars, but that has a lot to do with me having a lot of Tyco donors.


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

I aksed about the pins because that original pin in the AW Batmobile causes issues when I try to run it. I flipped the pin over, and it works great, but the thin one bends over after a few minutes of running it.

I am pretty new at this, especially with the newer cars, and I don't know most of the online stores. 

I appreciate the answers. If I sounded ungrateful, but there is a big price difference between a pin and a tune-up kit with a pin.

The pins I ordered will be here tomorrow, and I will see how they work out.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Welcome fhdavid52*

I've attached a Word Document loaded with the good links I've found.

The first half of the document are my favorite HobbyTalk links...most are related to track building.

Keep going and you'll find a collection of dealers and other informational websites.

Bob B.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I also found some at hoslotcars.com. $.65. http://www.hoslotcars.com


----------

